# [COMPILATION] Thunar-volman

## TrizoLakai

Bonjour,

Je retrouve dans beaucoup d'ebuild que je veux installer cette erreur : 

```
srcdir=. ../intltool-update -m

Unmatched ( in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/^thunar-volman-tvm_version( <-- HERE /.*$/ at ../intltool-update line 307, <FILE> line 133.

```

J'ai donc recompiler intltool pour voir, mais toujours le même soucis.

Je précise que je suis sur paludis, et que j'ai installé les paludis-extra il n'y a pas longtemps.

Pensez-vous que de prendre une version anterieur a intltool pourrais changer le problème ?

(Je vais essayer)

Si vous avez d'autres idées merci  :Smile: 

edit : J'ai essayer de Downgrade c'est pareil :/

Pour info  :  

 *Quote:*   

> localhost trizolakai # intltool-update --version
> 
> intltool-update (intltool) 0.35.5
> 
> 

 Last edited by TrizoLakai on Wed Jun 27, 2007 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TrizoLakai

J'ai cherché sur le net l'erreur, mais je ne comprend pas grand chose aux explications. Le seul truc que j'ai remarqué c'est qe ca touché très souvent perl.

Donc je vais le reinstaller pour voir :/

----------

## TrizoLakai

```
perl-cleaner

perl 

libwww-perl 

libxml-perl 

sdl-perl 

libperl 

perl-Digest-MD5 

perl-MIME-Base64 

perl-Scalar-List-Utils  

perl-Test-Harness 

perl-Test-Simple 

perl-libnet
```

Ca n'a pas fonctionné ...

Personnes a d'idées ?

----------

## Temet

As tu modifié /etc/portage/bashrc ?

T'as bien fait tous tes dispatch-conf? (ou etc-update)

----------

## TrizoLakai

Oui j'ai modifié un peu mon bashrc pour compiler des truc qui ne passaient pas en -O3 ou avec -j2

Mais je remet après.

```
localhost trizolakai # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

localhost trizolakai # 
```

Et je suis passé en 2007.0 avec eselect il n'y a pas longtemps.

----------

## Temet

-O3?

C'est pas déconseillé ?

Sors un "emerge --info" stp?

----------

## TrizoLakai

```
Portage 2.1.2.9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 14 Jun 2007 20:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog libg++ midi mmx mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i810 mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

edit : tiens c'est bizare sur paludis j'ai bien le O3. Ttu crois que je devrais tout recompiler en O2 ?

----------

## Bapt

enfin si tu utilise paludis, tu devrai plutôt nous sortir le paludis --info se sera plus pratique que le emerge que tu n'utilise pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Erf, désolé... l'habitude   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

C'est moi qui m'escuse : 

http://fr.pastebin.ca/568500

----------

## TrizoLakai

Bon je suis passé en O2 je ne trouve pas d'autre packages qui refont cette erreur alors j'ai édité mon titre.

Donc ce problème ne m'arrive qu'avec thunar-volman. Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé comment régler ça :/

edit : je ne trouve pas ce bug dans bugzilla.

----------

